# New filter for new tank



## wolflover326

So, I've purchased a 55g tank that I haven't set up yet. Probably won't be ready to until November, but that gives me a lot of time to do research! 

I was given a canister filter, but when comparing it to my Aqueon Quiet flow on my 29g, it just doesn't seem to move water the way that I would like. And, since I'm probably going to have a heavy fish load (see below), I need a filter than can keep up. Also, I would like to try and stick with one filter, but if I need to, I'll do a second one. 

What filters do you guys/gals prefer? I've been looking at the AquaClear 110, and according to AqAdvisor, it would be good for the amount I'm stock I'm looking to have. 

Speaking of stock, here's what I'm thinking:









I went ahead and made a separate thread about advice on the stock: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/59258-stocking-55g.html#post490890


----------



## TheOldSalt

Just one filter is never a good idea. You want two or three. That way things keep running when one clogs, and you can clean one at a time without causing disruption.


----------



## wolflover326

TheOldSalt said:


> Just one filter is never a good idea. You want two or three. That way things keep running when one clogs, and you can clean one at a time without causing disruption.


Oh, okay! I usually clean mine out during the water changes, so they're off anyways. But, your way sounds a lot safer for my fish!

Do you have a preference on HOB filters?


----------



## toddnbecka

I'd run 2 aquaclear 70's on the tank. Are you doing sand or gravel substrate?


----------



## ivwarrior

Plus, 2 HOB filters helps keep water moving in the tank. I only have one on my 55, but stuck a powerhead in the other corner to insure water wasn't stagnant in that end. I think I'm going to replace it with a second filter if I decide to keep the tank freshwater.


----------



## toddnbecka

Before I switched from gravel to sand substrate in my tanks I ran the aquaclears through the lift tubes of undergravel filter plates. The circulation kept debris from collecting under the plates and it ended up in the sponges, got cleaned out with partial changes. Not to mention that the entire gravel bed was excellent filtration for the water, it was always crystal clear.


----------



## supperfish

I'd run a Fluval 306 external canister filter on my 55 gallon aquarium. I think these are the best filter for 55 gallon fish tank. https://portlandaquarium.net/aquarium-filter/


----------

